# good movement



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Saw tons of deer yesterday in the few hours I was out. Had several come within xbow range. 

Had my first xbow kill yesterday. A nice doe. The NAP broadhead left a nasty exit hole.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

bringing the venison for the trip?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

By the title I was thinkn he was gonna say something about a trip to the bathroom 

Good job on the doe and yes you can leave me a strip of back strap


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

NAP Spitfire MAXX, nasty! Complete pass through blades look untouched.

Closed








Open








Entry








Exit









NASTY!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice!! Congrats on the first crossbow kill. The exit hole is brutal. How far did she run? 

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Same heads I used on my doe Saturday! Nice shot


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Darin, she ran a good ways about a 100 or so. I shot a tad bit fwd of where I wanted to. Still hit what I needed to and she left a pretty easy trail for me to follow. I shot her at 42 yards. I guess I just have to make things difficult. I had 3 within 13 yards and for some reason shot this one....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Were you hunting under oak trees or in a field? I am assuming they were feeding on something. Or just strolling by? 
In NC we can bait but in Va I don't think you can. 

Looks like the bolt centered the shoulder. Must be a good head if it busted thru both shoulders and pased on thru. I may have to check them out. I have been using Muzzy this season and a cheap head made by Carbon Express. I have not been very happy with the Carbon Express. I guess you get what you pay for. 

I helped my buddy track a small buck last night that had been shot with a Rage 2 blade. I was not impressed with it either. I will stick with the Muzzy.

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Were you hunting under oak trees or in a field? I am assuming they were feeding on something. Or just strolling by?
> In NC we can bait but in Va I don't think you can.
> 
> Looks like the bolt centered the shoulder. Must be a good head if it busted thru both shoulders and pased on thru. I may have to check them out. I have been using Muzzy this season and a cheap head made by Carbon Express. I have not been very happy with the Carbon Express. I guess you get what you pay for.
> ...


Feeding on oaks and nuts. They are bedding in a cut-over, come through that patch and snack before the evening over to the really big oaks(at least until i kill too many or the dogs start messing me up). 

Not a shoulder shot, I don't think mechanicals generally would do too well on shoulders, but never know. I shot just behind. Grazed one lung pretty good, severed the vein and artery to the heart. It literally rolled into my hand when I was gutting and on the exit sliced through the muscle on the lower shoulder. Not the best shot, but if that's what my bad shot is for the year I'll take it all day long.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

NTKG said:


> Saw tons of deer yesterday in the few hours I was out. Had several come within xbow range.
> 
> Had my first xbow kill yesterday. A nice doe. The NAP broadhead left a nasty exit hole.


Nasty exit hole indeed  I've been using Magnus stinger Buzz cuts. Think I need to switch to your mechanical broadheads. Awesome shot you made too, looks like right in the crease. Congrats.


----------

